# How to allow only certain users to access the folder?



## eclipse0083 (Feb 9, 2006)

have a problem here....how do i give permission only to certain computer in the netowrk to access?...i have disabled simple file sharing and removed all permissions for All users....but when i want to add users....i cannot find any computers name within my network....kept getting a mesage not "object not found".....i am definitely connected to the network of computers because we can access each other's shared folder......only thing is i wan to put restrictions on certain computers and yet i cannot find them!......please help


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you need to allow access under the login name and not the computer name. i'm assuming that you are using XP pro or windows2000. i think this'll work on a domain or a peer-to-peer setup, it's been a while since i tricked around with sharing and security.

so whatever name the other person logs in as, create an account with the same name on your pc - important to give them a password. 
right click on the folders/partitions you want to share and under the 'security tab' add the account name and tick the permissions you want them to have. you'll need administrative rights to your pc to do this and if the other person is logging in as 'administrator' then get them to rename their administrator account to something else.

right click on 'my computer' and goto manage. click on 'local users and groups' and under 'users' most of this can be accomplished.


----------



## eclipse0083 (Feb 9, 2006)

when i click on the add users tab.....*select from Locations...there is no pointers to other computers in the network*....i believe this is my main problem....once i can locate the rest of the computers...i will be able to allows access to certain computers


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

well you can add access by a computer name, but i thought a particular account would be more secure.

right click on the 'my network places' and then search. type in the name of the pc on the network you want to add and see if windows can find it. if not you could check the IP addresses of your pc and the network one to see if they are on the same address. use the command prompt and type 'ipconfig'. it depends on how big the network is, but more than likely you'll be using an address like:
192.168.0.xxx
where xxx can be anything between 1 and 254. the other pc would need to have the same 3 sets of numbers and the last one being different. 

if you are on a domain then you'll have limited ability to change things because the server looks after all these configurations, but on a peer-to-peer you can set things to suit yourself.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i've just been dabbling here on the domain and adding a computer name to permissions didn't give access, but adding the account name did. but anyway you need to see that the computers are on the same IP address first then you can make changes to the sharing.


----------



## eclipse0083 (Feb 9, 2006)

got what you mean by creating the same user account and password for both server computer and client computer.....it works.....but just find it amusing that XP works these way.....which means any computer who *coincidentally *also creates an account with the same username and password can access those files too?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

well i'm not a guru of network sharing and administration, so i'm can only throw some light on the subject. but that's one reason why you'd have one IT administrator setting up these accounts. also as far as the same password goes, the person who logs on to a remote computer with his/her password does not need to use the same password to access your pc on the network.

i think the odds are against creating the exact same account and password, but then again the odds are there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

eclipse0083 said:


> got what you mean by creating the same user account and password for both server computer and client computer.....it works.....but just find it amusing that XP works these way.....which means any computer who *coincidentally *also creates an account with the same username and password can access those files too?


That's why you're supposed to pick complex passwords, not simple words.


----------

